# i got my herd name!!!! tell me you find the humor!



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

ha, its official am with the american dairy goat Association. I got my herd name its "N IT 4 THE BUCKS" i thought it was great! get it? money yes but a male goat is called a buck! i thought it was genius! my mom said i was mean for being in it for the money..... >_<....anyone who knows me..KNOWS i pamper my goats...heck anyone in A.D.G.A does!....ugh..... lol tell me goat people...you find the humor!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..it a cute name : )


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol I love it! And, I would think most people would see it just as a funny statement.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks! i thought it was funny and people would get it...then i got worried i didn't want people to go "she in it for the money?! how rude!" ...... /: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are a buck hoarder then it works, if you dont even own a buck.... I think it will send the wrong message.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you only have 13 spaces left over for names - hope you like short names


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

..its just a play on words...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> you only have 13 spaces left over for names - hope you like short names


I agree, it is an incredibly long herd name. Cute, but long. A shorter version that would have conveyed the same message would be "4 the bucks".

I personally tries to keep my herdname short, so there would be a lot of creative freedom with names. I call my herd the "Mini Yooper Goats". But my herdname is simply "Yooper". Six characters, which leaves room for the unique part of the name!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keeponfarming said:


> ..its just a play on words...


I know - you explained that already and I totally get it. But you asked a question, I answered it from my prospective. Dont like it? Sorry dont ask the question then.


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

Whoa Stacey! What about keep it friendly, keep it fun??!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sure she answers so many questions and concerns it's hard to sympathize with all of them.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cute and creative herd name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cute  I've seen a bumper sticker that said that!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

keeponfarming said:


> ha, its official am with the american dairy goat Association. I got my herd name its "N IT 4 THE BUCKS" i thought it was great! get it? money yes but a male goat is called a buck! i thought it was genius! my mom said i was mean for being in it for the money..... >_<....anyone who knows me..KNOWS i pamper my goats...heck anyone in A.D.G.A does!....ugh..... lol tell me goat people...you find the humor!!


It's okay to have a funny name. Some will get it, some won't. I wouldn't worry about it if some don't care for it. It's your own unique name.

And personally, I never like it when people name their goats (or race horses either) really long names; I mean, the animal's don't care if they have a pedigree or not, and I don't think they care if they have crazy long posh sounding names, either.

Go with your gut- it's usually right.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its a very cute name , you make it what you want , you only need to like it , right ? Good for you , its fun when its official 

I always say , if you have nothing nice to say , don't say anything.
Its just a conversational thread  Nobody is forced to answer if they dont want to . Just saying


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

*for some reason my reply is now not up? i said something earlier like this*

its ok everyone is entitled to there own opinion i know some people will love it others will hate it, but i talked it over to the ones who really matter, My goats! :laugh: and they are fine with the herd name!

please know am getting into A.D.G.A and would love to meet some friends! thanks for everyone's kind support! ​


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I responded as well and it's gone too. I think your names cute. And I also thought that a couple of the comments were a little rude as well. Have fun,I like your creativity!


----------

